# An update for our store during the Covid-19 craziness



## JBroida (Mar 17, 2020)

Beginning on Wednesday March 18th, 2020, Japanese Knife Imports will be moving to a curbside pickup/delivery/shipment based system, as a way to ensure the safety and health of our customers and staff. We appreciate your understanding during this difficult time. In much better news, we will be opening up our knife sharpening services and custom saya making services during this time. If you would like to have your knives sharpened or repaired, or if you are looking to have a custom saya made, please feel free to reach out to us via e-mail at [email protected] or by phone at 310-399-0300.


We hope you are all staying safe and healthy during this difficult time.


-The Japanese Knife Imports Team


----------



## JBroida (Mar 17, 2020)

scratch that... new order from beverly hills says we have to start this right now today


----------



## ModRQC (Mar 17, 2020)

Things are moving fast now. Nice of you to maintain business and service. There are those that would say that your service isn't essential. 

Those would probably be mobbed around here... 

KKF members will be quite glad that you keep things up!


----------



## CoteRotie (Mar 20, 2020)

Hey, Jon, best wishes to you and family, stay healthy!


----------



## JBroida (Mar 21, 2020)

thanks... california has us out of work entirely now too. I called the county and governers offices to confirm that the stay at home order applied to us, which it does. Just gotta wait it out i guess. Hope you all are staying safe and healthy in the meantime.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 21, 2020)

Sell some food. Then you're an essential business. Stay healthy and safe though.


----------



## playero (Apr 16, 2020)

better do business thru UPS or USPS


----------



## ian (Apr 16, 2020)

They are now, apparently. Jon just didn’t update this thread.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 16, 2020)

yup... sorry for the lack of updating here... we've been catching up on orders, sharpening, and emails. Here's the most recent update we posted:

Beginning on Monday April 6th, 2020, we will resume shipping online orders. However, our storefront will remain closed to customers. We will only be fulfilling orders via shipping methods (USPS, DHL, FedEx), and will unfortunately not be able to offer pickup or drop-off services for the time being. Please bear with us as we return to work, as it may take a bit longer for us to ship than normal.

*Our Hours of Operation will also be different during this time:*


*Monday-Friday- 11am - 6pm*
*Saturday & Sunday- Closed*
 

As a function of health and safety during this time, here are some of the systems we have put in place to help prevent the spread of Covid-19 and to keep both our customers and staff safe and healthy.


The storefront will be closed to all customers and non-essential people, including drop-off and pickup for the time being.
All Japanese Knife Imports personnel will be wearing masks, washing hands, and sanitizing surfaces constantly. We also have gloves here for that purpose.
Incoming knives for sharpening, repair, and return will be sanitized and all non-essential packing will be disposed of immediately.
Staff will be following social distancing guidelines inside the store.
Anyone feeling any symptoms or showing/feeling any signs of sickness of any kind will be asked to stay at home until all symptoms are gone and clear for 2 weeks.
All personnel will be practicing social distancing and following the stay at home order, excepting essential trips outside (groceries, doctor, etc.)
 

As previously mentioned, shipping may take longer than normal as we adjust to this new way of working. As soon as we get back up to speed, we will resume mail-in knife sharpening services. We will also be offering video chats via Zoom, Google Hangouts, Facetime, etc. for any customers looking for a more in-store-like experience or for those who require help with their knives (sharpening, use, problem solving, etc).



*For any customers looking to mail in knives for sharpening or repair, please contact us before sending anything in. We have a process for managing these things and will not be able to accept any work that does not follow these directions. For more information, feel free to call us or e-mail us (see below for that info).*



In the meantime, we ask that you stay safe and healthy as best you can. Care for those around you and support your local restaurants and other businesses. If you have any questions, please feel free to reach out to us via either the phone at 310-399-0300 or e-mail at [email protected].

We hope you are all staying safe and healthy during this difficult time.



-The Japanese Knife Imports Team


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 16, 2020)

I ordered last night. Shipped today. Thanks @JBroida !


----------



## panda (Apr 16, 2020)

i got something special lined up with jon coming up, i'm beaming with excitement!!


----------



## ian (Apr 16, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> I ordered last night. Shipped today. Thanks @JBroida !





panda said:


> i got something special lined up with jon coming up, i'm beaming with excitement!!



Spill it! What'd you get?


----------



## panda (Apr 16, 2020)

custom ittetsu, labor getting in on it too


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Apr 16, 2020)

TF and Ittetsu. Gonna be an early Christmas at the Panda House.


----------



## panda (Apr 16, 2020)

i'm honestly more excited about the ittetsu than the tf


----------



## refcast (Apr 16, 2020)

Having handled stuff from both, I would be too.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Apr 16, 2020)

panda said:


> i'm honestly more excited about the ittetsu than the tf


Always good to set expectations low and have that feeling of surprise and satisfaction when it exceeds. TFTFTF


----------



## panda (Apr 16, 2020)

lol it's not that i have low expectations, i already kind of know what i'll be getting. where as the ittetsu is more of a mystery for me which is kinda sexy.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 16, 2020)

Gengetsu SS


----------



## CoteRotie (Apr 17, 2020)

Headed to the JKI site now.....


----------



## ian (Apr 17, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Gengetsu SS



A 240? Thank you! That’s just what I’ve been wanting! You’re the best.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 17, 2020)

ian said:


> A 240? Thank you! That’s just what I’ve been wanting! You’re the best.



Hahaha. This one is a keeper and it's still in the mail. My wife surprised me with it.


----------

